# Iphone 7plus holder for shotgun



## Ugahunter2013 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am looking for a holder for a Iphone 7plus for my shotgun. J have looked at the S4 Jackknife holder, which i really like, but it will not work with thr new 7 plus and their customer service team told me there are no plans for making one. Does anybody know of another kne or maybe a DIY one to make. That would actually be the best to make one myself. Just dont know how. Thanks


----------

